# Forget-me-not (myosotis)



## clamor

Hi 
I wondered in which languages _forget-me-not _or a similar term means _myosotis._
In *German* _Vergissmeinnicht_ has the same meaning, and Armenian *Անմոռուկ* (anmorruk) is related.

What about your language?


----------



## Graciela J

In Spanish: 

*nomeolvides*

Literally: _don't forget me_.


----------



## symposium

Italian: non-ti-scordar-di-me = "do-not-forget-about-me".


----------



## ThomasK

Dutch: *vergeet-me-nietje* (we have added a diminutive to the expression)


----------



## AndrasBP

In Hungarian:

*nefelejcs* = don't forget (me)



clamor said:


> I wondered in which languages _forget-me-not _or a similar term means _myosotis._


You can check over 60 languages (bottom left) on the Wiki page about myosotis.


----------



## Penyafort

In *Catalan*, 

*nomoblidis *('not-me-forget') exists and figures in the official dictionaries but it does not seem to be a traditional name and often the more 'technical' *miosotis *is preferred. If I'm not wrong, the origin of the "forget me not" expression in all languages is a rather recent calque from German, so that'd explain why it's not a traditional name.


----------



## clamor

AndrasBP said:


> You can check over 60 languages (bottom left) on the Wiki page about myosotis.


Yes, thank you, but when they don't resemble the Latin name, I can't know (for many of them) if they mean _don't forget me _


----------



## apmoy70

In Modern Greek it's *«Μη-με-λησμόνει»* [mi me lizˈmɔ.ni] --> _don't-forget-me_
In Classical Greek it's *«Μυοσωτίς» Mŭŏsōtís* (fem.) < Classical masc.*«μῦς» mûs* + Classical neut.  *«οὖς» oûs* --> _mouse's-ear_


----------



## jazyk

Miosótis (much more common) or não-te-esqueças-de-mim (forget me not) in Portuguese.


----------



## Olaszinhok

*Nontiscordardimé *or* non ti scordar di me *is quite common in Italian, much more than the "technical" term Myosotis.


----------



## bibax

In Czech we do not use the Latin-Greek term Myosotis.

*Pomněnka lesní* (_Myosotis sylvatica_), commonly *pomněnka*;

_fem. noun_ *pomněnka* from _imper. _*pomni!* or *nezapomeň!*= don't forget!
_adj. _*lesní* = of the wood;


----------



## DearPrudence

In *French*, the usual name (the only one I knew anyway) is "*myosotis*".
But you can supposedly say "*oreille-de-souris*" (literally "_mouse's ear_") (never heard that, but I don't know much about flowers).


----------



## Yendred

DearPrudence said:


> In *French*, the usual name (the only one I knew anyway) is "*myosotis*".


_Le myosotis, et puis la rose,
Ce sont des fleurs qui disent quequ' chose _
(Mouloudji)



DearPrudence said:


> But you can supposedly say "*oreille-de-souris*" (literally "_mouse's ear_") (never heard that, but I don't know much about flowers)



The Greek etymology of _myosotis_ (_myos-otis_) is indeed literally "_mouse ear" _as the shape of its leaves indicates:
Myosotis arvensis - Wikimedia Commons



clamor said:


> I wondered in which languages _forget-me-not _or a similar term means _myosotis._



In French, the nickname of _myosotis_ is indeed "_ne m'oubliez pas_" (don't forget me), but it's rather a nickname than a name.


----------



## DearPrudence

Yendred said:


> In French, the nickname of _myosotis_ is indeed "_ne m'oubliez pas_" (don't forget me), but it's rather a nickname than a name.


You can find it in pages like Wikipedia but I must say I've never heard it. I wonder how common that is for "common" people like me who are not into flowers.


----------



## clamor

DearPrudence said:


> You can find it in pages like Wikipedia but I must say I've never heard it.


The same


----------



## Awwal12

Russian "незабудка" (nezabúdka), i.e. ~not-forget-ie.


----------



## Aliph

Olaszinhok said:


> *Nontiscordardimé *or* non ti scordar di me *is quite common in Italian, much more than the "technical" term Myosotis.


The botanical name in Italian is *miosotide*.


----------



## Olaszinhok

Aliph said:


> The botanical name in Italian is *miosotide*.


Thank you! However, the name *il myosotis *can also be used  for this beautiful flower. *Nontiscordardim*é, as I said in my previous message, is far more common, though.
mioṡòtide in Vocabolario - Treccani


----------



## Armas

In Finnish it is *lemmikki*, from the verb _lempiä_ "to love". _Lemmikki_ also means "favourite" and "pet animal".


----------



## Olaszinhok

Armas said:


> *lemmikki*


it sounds beautiful indeed!


----------



## orchard

In Turkish: *Unutmabeni *(literally, forget me not)


----------



## Zareza

In Romanian: *nu-mă-uita *(don't forget me) is the common name of the plant *miozitis*, also called as regionalisms: little bird's eyes / snake's eye / mouse's ear

*floare de nu-mă-uita = *the flower of the (plant) don't-forget-me (this is the way of saying when we refer to the flower)

*Miozitis */miosotis / miozot (< fr. _myosotis,_ cf. lat., gr. _myosotis_ < gr. _mys, myos_ – mouse, _ous, otos_ – ear) - the scientific name of the plant *don't forget me*



Armas said:


> In Finnish it is *lemmikki*, from the verb _lempiä_ "to love"


Could it be *lemmikki* the equivalent of my love / mon amour / mon amor as an appelative ?


----------



## Armas

_Lemmikki_ isn't really used like that, but perhaps it was in the past, I don't know. A common expression is _koko kansan lemmikki_ "_lemmikki_ of the whole people", that is, someone/something loved by the whole people, someone/something very popular, for example an artist.


----------



## Zareza

Armas said:


> _Lemmikki_ isn't really used like that, but perhaps it was in the past, I don't know. A common expression is _koko kansan lemmikki_ "_lemmikki_ of the whole people", that is, someone/something loved by the whole people, someone/something very popular, for example an artist.


Thank you !


----------

